# HEARTY HEART Dietary Supplement



## helene303 (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone used this product for their dog? My Zora does some coughing each day and I am looking for something to help her. Thanks.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

helene303 said:


> Has anyone used this product for their dog? My Zora does some coughing each day and I am looking for something to help her. Thanks.


It looks good. You want something high in taurine and COQ10. Hawthorne berries are great and commonl used too. I would get your dog diagnosed though if it's really heart troubles or not. They're no joke.


----------

